# disks not found (IBM X3650M3 Server)



## uvlv (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm getting the DISKS NOT FOUND error message during installation before partition process, I'm using IBM X3650M3 Server with raid 0 and 1, thats two SAS harddisks, I googled the problem and found out its probably because of the raid drive not loaded, and I can't be sure what type of raid I'm using, but it may be "IBM ServeRAID MR10M SAS Controller", I also tried the "enable LSI in load.conf" file, still don't work, and during hardware probing I saw "WARNING: I/O DEVICE NOT AVAILABLE" or some message like that.

Would appreciate if anyone can point out a solution. Thanks


----------



## uvlv (Nov 11, 2010)

almost forgot, I'm installing FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1


----------



## brd@ (Nov 14, 2010)

That controller should be supported by the mfi(4) driver. Do you see anything about mfi during the boot?


----------

